# Offline web-surfing



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There are hundreds (if not thousands) of documents on the 'net that we right-click-save-as and it takes forever. Then, you print the document and put it in a 3-ring binder, put it on a shelf and forget that you have that document, find it again and re-print and it goes into a new 3-ring binder right beside the first one.

Ya - you are laughing - because - you have done it too.

I just downloaded a Website Mirror-tool, installed it and ran the tool on a couple of sites that I found very (VERY) informative. So far, I am very impressed with how it works (better than many others I have tried in the past) and, as such, I feel that I should share the information with you, my friends.

HTTrack Website Copier - Offline Browser

After you have the site downloaded, you should be able to burn that information to a data-DVD. As long as you have power after a TEOTWAWKI situation, you will be able to continue to "surf" for the information that you knew was there at one point in time.

Oh ya - if you have dial-up or similar slow 'net connections - you may wish to pass on this program unless you can visit an InternetCafe and use their high-speed connection to your laptop to snag-sites. Just so that you know, my first site that I snagged was over 450mb in download size.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, and if you have solar power, even a portable panel for laptop computers, and you kept the laptop in, say, a gun safe (makes a decent faraday cage against EMP), you'd be even better off! Laptops take much less power than a desktop, which extends whatever battery/solar power you have. When we went solar, we switched to laptops.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

I print single pages as a PDF - I run Linux, so I'm not sure how you do that on Windows. It makes a nice, full color copy with only 1 file (readable with Acrobat).

For a whole websites I use wget. But I'm a command-line geek.

I do not print often, for the organizational reasons you mention.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just met my very best friend. I don't meet many command-line-geeks anymore! I also run Linux on my primary laptop and, because of what I do for work, I must run Windows (XP and Seven) - again, I command-line just about everything in either operating system. :wave:

There is a Linux version of the HTTrack as well - give it a try - you might like it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I just tried to mirror another site and looks like it is a bit of a failure. The site uses a search-engine / database system that I was unable to get all the information from. It was a horticulture-site that seemed pretty good (online) but once I tried to run it "off-line" I came up with many errors.

I guess that it works best with "static" information instead of "dynamic" information ...


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Naekid, I tried to download the program to me mac. I'm pretty sure I have 10.5.8 which I think is leopard. I clicked the link for leopard, downloaded the file and stared installing it and I get this message:

Xcode is not installed, or was installed with UNIX Development (10.5+) or Command Line Support (10.4) deselected.

What the heck does that mean? Am I using the wrong OS link. I figured I'd post the question in case it might help someone else. PM me if you think we should go off line. Thanks


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You might want to contact the developer of HTTrack through their forum or maybe see if there is another kind of site-copier that would work better with your Mac. Sorry.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

nobody uses an i-pad/kindle/nook/korean knock-off to read this stuff?


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

*Offline Browser for Apple Computers ... ???*

Does anyone know of a good offline browser for Apple computers? I have Webstractor, but it doesn't work with my MacPro (Snow Leopard 10.6.4).

Webstractor is great, and you only save one page at a time, so you have only the pages that you need!

For my WSHTF survival documents, I've been saving articles as PDF, so I can read them from my tablet (Archos 70 Internet Tablet 250 GB). I'm also saving survival videos .....


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> nobody uses an i-pad/kindle/nook/korean knock-off to read this stuff?


I thought about getting a bunch of files and loading to a device (like iPad) however I'm concerned about the closed nature of them and the battery life. At some point the battery will pretty much stop working. On a laptop it doesn't matter as you can still power it without a functioning battery but the iPad & iPhone seem to not be willing to work until the battery gets up to at least a 10% charge. Prior to that they just briefly turn on with a red battery symbol and then turn off.

If you're going to rely on powered technology make sure that it will still work even with a bad or missing battery.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Well I have a Sony eReader. But I mainly use it for google books - I did convert one website to read on it, but that website is basically a book.

Mine charges off my USB, and you can't read from the device if it's charging, so it wouldn't meet your requirements Culex. I keep that in mind, and I'm always trying to pick up the books used if I can. But this is a good solution for me. If I think things are going to go to the dark ages, I'll print the most important if I have time.


----------

